# Solved: Do all android tablets have WiFi?



## newby715 (Aug 29, 2010)

I "won" an Android tablet, for which I have to pay shipping and handling to receive. ($59.99) The specifications mention Android operating system 4.0.3, supports more than 50,000 APS, internet TV, video broadcast in MP5, camera, speakers, touch screen etc. In reading ads from Best Buy, some tablets mention WiFi, some Bluetooth and some mention neither which didn't answer my question. 

If all Android tablets have WiFi, my granddaughter could use this in college, instead of carrying her laptop all of the time. It must have access to the internet or how would you download APS? I don't want to waste money so I need some help with the specs. 

Thanks for any help you can give.
Newby715


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably all Android tablets have Wi-Fi, but why do you care? Search for the model you "won" and see if the specs or user guide mention Wi-Fi. You could also check the price to help determine if it is worth $60 S&H.



> I need some help with the specs.


We need the exact model number to attempt helping with the specs.


----------



## newby715 (Aug 29, 2010)

No brand name or model number is listed on the claim sheet and the tablet sent to me may be different from the one pictured.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

4.0.3 is an old version of Android. Ice Cream Sandwich
It is now 4.4.4. Kit Kat.
You can find some fairly cheap models that are more up to date with 4.1 thru 4.3 called Jelly Bean.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_version_history
version 4.0 through 4.3 have a security problem.

My advice, don't waste $60 on an old out of date tablet that might not receive the latest version of Android. It is up to the device manufacturer to update and some manufacturers never bother.

You can spend that amount at Walmart, get a case and a keyboard plus return it to Walmart if you don't like it. And it has a newer version of Android than the device you won.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Proscan-7-Tablet-8GB-Memory-Bonus-Keyboard-Case-Black/29017591


----------



## newby715 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for the information. I had a feeling that my $60 could be better spent.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I forgot to check on the version, so glad that plodr did. 

I agree with plodr's advice.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

By the way, I cannot imagine shipping even half way around the globe to be more than ~$10 for something the size and weight of a tablet.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I forget the name but there is a tablet that costs under $30. That's probably what they'd send and pocket the "shipping" as profit. Since shipping is rarely refundable, it's a good way to make a profit telling people they won something.

If I stumble across the name, I'll post links to it here.

It might be the Datawind product, UbiSlate.
Here's one article http://o.canada.com/technology/20-dollar-tablet

The tablet I saw was $29.99.


----------

